
Ton Roosendaal: “I believe that in due time GitHub services slowly degrade” - app4soft
https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1003612019080286208
======
app4soft
Quotes:

 _Why was Blender not on @github? Simple: Github already accepted $350M (at
least) from venture capitalists - who want it back with huge profits. And
whatever Microsoft pays for it, they will want it back too. Who pays in the
end? The users._ [0]

 _About «users paying»: I don 't mean the freemium model. I believe that in
due time @github services slowly degrade to losing control and ownership of
your work._[1]

    
    
      © 2018, Ton Roosendaal, Chairman Blender Foundation
    

[0]
[https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1003590417848455168](https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1003590417848455168)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1003612019080286208](https://twitter.com/tonroosendaal/status/1003612019080286208)

